# 2015 Versa - a question about lighting controls



## shortmort37 (10 mo ago)

On the headlight control switch arm, there's an outer dial for Off/Parking/Headlights, and an inner dial for...

What? If it's in my owner's manual, I've missed it.










Also: If I leave the headlight switch on, the headlights shut off after 15 seconds or so. But, the warning annunciator sounds off when the door is opened. Is there any way to disable that annunciator?

Thanks
Dan


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

The inner dial is for Fog Lamps. On Nissans they only operate if the Low Beams are on, not with Parks or High Beams.


----------

